

Ask PG: Why dont you hire someone to run HN? - Complete

Today, HN is slow as hell again.<p>I wonder: Why dont you hire someone who cares for HN fulltime or part time so it runs smoothly all the time?
======
Jun8
Now, I can't profess to know pg's reasons for not doing that, but he
definitely shouldn't! Why? This would start him on that long, slippery slope
of becoming a manager, i.e. the sad metamorphosis from a hand-on, still living
technology throughly person, to one who interacts it secondhand, through ideas
only.

Look around in any large company, you will see these guys who were once
brilliant engineers but now just don't have the time to code.

Unfortunately, with YC getting bigger and more prominent by the day, I think
this may be inevitable.

------
br1
Maybe pg considers HN essential. You don't outsource your main business.

------
cuchoperl
Maybe developing and mantaining HN is one of pg's few connections to his
developer side.

------
pig
Then where would he go to do his share of procrastination for the day?

------
stephenou
I tend to think that PG considers maintaining HN as his hobby, he enjoys
keeping this knowledgable piece of work for himself.

------
brk
What revenue stream would he pay this person from?

~~~
pedalpete
Well, YC does make money from their investments, so revenue stream likely
isn't the problem.

My question would be what would be the benefit of hiring a person to run YC?

If it grows to the point that it needs a dedicated manager, I'm sure PG would
have no problem getting a great person to do it.

But from the sounds of things, PG really enjoys the day to day operations of
YC and keeping deep contact with companies in the fund.

~~~
bhousel
The question is about hiring someone to run HN, not hiring someone to run YC..

~~~
_delirium
Well, HN arguably accounts for a proportion of YC's deal flow...

